# Sub + Regallautsprecher ODER Standlautsprecher in kleinem Zimmer?



## SaKuL (14. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte mich nicht als unerfahren im Bereich Audiotechnik bezeichnen, doch bei der Frage im Thread-Titel bin ich ein wenig hilflos.

In unserem Wohnzimmer (50m²) steht eine hochwertige Stereoanlage mit zwei Standboxen. Dort sind diese auch wirklich von Vorteil.

Ich stehe aber kurz vor dem Kauf eine ordentlichen Audioanlage für mein Jugendzimmer (ca. 20m²). Dort kann ich mich nun nicht entscheiden welche der beiden Möglichkeiten aus dem Thread-Titel ich nehmen soll. 
Bei den Boxen würde es sich um Modelle aus Heco's Metas XT Serie handeln. Dem preislichen Unterschied möchte ich außer Betracht lassen, da dieser für mich kein Problem darstellen würde. 

Für ausreichend Abstand hinter den Boxen würde ich ausreichend sorgen können. Wenn ihr zu den Regalboxen raten würdet, würden sie auf meinem Schreibtisch in einem Abstand von ca. 1,70m zu meinem Kopf stehen. (ja mein Schreibtisch ist breit).

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG Lukas


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Februar 2011)

Für einen 20qm-Raum wären eigentlich Regallautsprecher ausreichend, aber wenn du in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren mal ausziehen willst kannst du natürlich trotzdem schon in die Zukunft investieren und zu Standlautsprechern greifen. Einen Subwoofer würde ich bei der Raumgröße nicht empfehlen, da der in kleinen Räumen sehr penibel aufgestellt werden muss (Raummoden).


----------



## Zockkind (14. Februar 2011)

Mal ne Frage zu den Moden , kommt es drauf an wo die Musik im Zimmer hinmuss oder wie groß das Zimmer ist ?

mfg


----------



## iceman650 (14. Februar 2011)

Es kommt auf die Zimmergröße an, da sich die Schallwellen ja im gesamten Raum ausbreiten.

Mfg, ice


----------



## SaKuL (14. Februar 2011)

@a_fire_inside_1988

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Deine Hilfe und deren Begründung klingt plausibel, von daher werde ich einfach mal sagen:

*1 Punkt für Standlautsprecher*, da ich nach meinem Abi wohl mein Elternhaus verlassen werde und da an einen Subwoofer viele Bedingungen geknüpft sind um ihn optimal zu nutzen (wenn, Regallautsprecher dann mit Sub, hab ich mich einfach drauf festgelegt)

Ich werde mal schauen was andere noch so sagen, doch ich bin auf jeden Fall dankbar für deine erste Hilfe.

MfG SaKuL

P.S. 
Ah, ich sehe gerade du wohnst in der Nähe von Leipzig. In dieser wunderschönen Stadt werde ich mir meine Anlage wohl kaufen.


----------



## PEG96 (14. Februar 2011)

Wieso brauchst du eigentlich einen sub, die metas haben schon einen sehr guten Bass, sie haben jedoch leichte Probleme mit der bühnendarstellung, der Sänger steht meistens ca. 2m hinter den Instrumenten. Dieses Problem finde ich jedoch nicht so dramatisch. 
Was hörst du denn so?


----------



## SaKuL (14. Februar 2011)

Ich höre auf jeden Fall viel Jazz und House. Oft aber auch Pop und verschiedenste andere Musikstile die mir einfach gefallen (auch wenns manchmal nur ein Track ist). Zur Zeit ist es der Jazz aber insgesamt dürften Pop und elektronische Musik überwiegen. 

Einen Subwoofer würde ich nehmen, da ich die Metas XT Regalboxen bei meinem Onkel ausgiebig Probe gehört habe und mir dort die räumliche Wiedergabe der Musik nicht ausreichend war (besonders in den Tiefen).


----------



## iceman650 (14. Februar 2011)

Sorry, aber ein Sub bringt nichts an der Räumlichkeit.
Die Frequenzen, die ein Subwoofer für gewöhnlich darstellt (unter 80hz) sind für den Menschen nicht ortbar. (Deswegen haben Heimkinosysteme ja auch nur einen Sub, nicht 5 oder 7 Stück)
Wenn, dann musst du die Lautsprecher anders aufstellen oder andere Lautsprecher kaufen, aber ein Sub bewirkt da nichts.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2011)

Jo, ein Sub bringt da an sich wenig, vor allem für den Klang nichts wirklich positives, außer man würde nen sehr guten/teuren nehmen. 

Bei PC-2.1-Systemen gibt es an sich nur deswegen nen Sub, damit auf dem Tisch kleine Boxen reichen (klein = wenig Bass => als Ersatz dafür der Sub), bei 5.1 "heimkino" ist es bei den "preiswerteren" ähnlich, da hat "man" ja oft auch nur kleine Satelliten, damit man nicht in jede Ecke ne "richtige" Box stellen muss, UND bei Filmen soll ein Sub natürlich in den betreffenden Szenen "reinhauen" und "donnern" - aber bei normalem Musikhören ist bei Stereo ein Sub an sich eher ungewöhnlich, wenn es nicht grad ne Disco ist... und grad bei guter elektronischer Musik versaut man sich schnell die entscheidenden Nuancen beim Klang in den Mitten+Höhen, wenn der Bass zu stark ist und dominiert/ablenkt. Manche stehen aber halt drauf, wenn ein Track wie der andere klingt - hauptsache man spürt es... 

Warum/ob die von Dir ausgesuchten Regalboxen nicht reichen, kann ich nicht sagen - aber generell sind Regalboxen so mit ca. 30-40cm Höhe und 20-25cm Breite groß genug für einen satten Bass. haben die einen Basskanal oder so was? Meine alten Tannoy haben einen, der geht nach "hinten" raus, da sollte man die Boxen natürlich nicht zu nah an die Wand stellen. Und wenn ich beim verstärker ein bisschen den Bass reinmache, hör ich 2 Zimmer weiter nen richtig dumpfen "Donner"


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (15. Februar 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Zimmergröße an, da sich die Schallwellen ja im gesamten Raum ausbreiten.
> 
> Mfg, ice



Und nicht zu vergessen die Beschaffenheit des Zimmers, sprich Raumhöhe, Regale, Bodenbelag, etc...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Februar 2011)

Raumhöhe ist richtig, Regale, Bodenbelag usw. spielen bei Subwoofern keine so große Rolle, das trifft eher auf Mittel- und Hochton zu. Einzige Ausnahme ist, dass man bei Downfire-Subwoofern auf den Bodenbelag achten muss.


----------



## SaKuL (15. Februar 2011)

Okay, noch mal ein paar Infos zu meinem Zimmer:

Raumhöhe 3,5m 
Fußboden: Eichenholzparkett
Grundriss: fünfeckig (siehe Anhang)
Der Subwoofer wäre wenn, dann kein Downfire

Die Anlage würde, wenn mit Regalboxen, auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen (in der Skizze oben)
wenn die größeren Standboxen, dann hinterm Schreibtisch (da wirft auch der Beamer sein Bild ran) links und rechts einer niedrigen Komode (in der Skizze unten)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Februar 2011)

keine Skizze sichtbar


----------



## SaKuL (15. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> keine Skizze sichtbar



Ich habe vergessen den Anhang hoch zu laden ich Depp 

EDIT: Jetzt sollte es klappen?


----------



## Pravasi (16. Februar 2011)

Habe ein 18m²  Zimmer.
Kompaktboxen auf dem Schreibtisch mit 1.70m Platz zwischen den Beiden.
Center,Rears und Sub sind ebenfalls vorhanden.
Musik wird meistens nur über Stereo gehört,aber manchmal,wenn ichs brauch,dann schalte ich den Sub dazu.
Der Sub steht absolut nicht optimal!
Trotzdem macht er ne Menge Spass und ist weit,weit entfernt davon nur rumzudröhnen.
Bei Musik macht er trotz suboptimaler Bedingungen eine gute Figur und stellt nicht etwa eine Verschlechterung dar.
War mir auch vorher unsicher,ob ich mir so ein Teil ins Zimmer stellen kann.
Hab dann von einigen "schlauen"Leuten gehört,dass soetwas überhaupt keinen Sinn macht...fail!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich würde dir wie gesagt bei 18m² am ehesten zu Regallautsprechern raten. Ich habe ca 15m² und ein Paar Quantum 603, die erzeugen bei mir genug Druck und Pegel damit Musikhören auch richtig spaß macht.
Oder du investierst gleich in die Zukunft und greifst zu Standlautsprechern, das dürfte in deinem Raum auch ganz gut funktionieren, von einem Subwoofer halte ich persönlich für die Musikwiedergabe nicht viel. Die günstigen Subwoofer haben durch die Bank alle keine zufiredenstellende Schnelligkeit (also unzureichende Präzision). Wenn man einen ordentlichen Subwoofer haben will, der auch für Musikwiedergabe gut taugt muss man schon tief in die Tasche greifen.
Standlautsprecher sind da nach meinem Geschmack viel besser geeignet. 
Um dir mal ein paar konkrete Modelle empfehlen zu können müsstest du mal ein maximales Budget nennen.
Aber um Probehören wirst du nicht rumkommen wenn du den für dich richtigen Lautsprecher finden willst. Ab einer gewissen Preisklasse klingen zwar alle Lautsprecher gut, aber die verschiedenen Modelle sind halt doch teilweise sehr unterschiedlich abgestimmt und jedem gefällt etwas anderes besser.


----------



## SaKuL (18. Februar 2011)

Also ich denke es werden wohl die Standlautsprecher werden. Angenommen ich nehme welche würde ich sicher 1000€ für ein Paar investieren, denn Lautsprecher sind ja zum Glück noch eine Investition für einen langen Zeitraum. 

Bis jetzt habe ich Heco Metas XT 701, Yamaha NS-F700, B&W CM7, Canton Karat 790 DC schon ausgiebig Probe gehört. Klanglich, besonders im hohen Bereich, haben mir die B&W am besten gefallen, die waren aber preislich außerhalb meines Budgets wenn ich mich recht erinner. Optisch sowie klanglich sagen mir die Heco Metas XT auch voll und ganz zu (sie würden auch perfekt in mein Zimmer passen und der Preis im Verhältnis zur Leistung ist unschlagbar).
An die Focal von meinen Eltern wird nie etwas heran kommen, aber das möchte ich auch nicht, da ich die Kosten dann wieder zu extrem finde...

Ich bin dennoch für Vorschläge offen, und alles was ich probehören kann werde ich probehören.

MfG 
SaKuL

P.S. Mein Zimmer ist 19m² groß.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (19. Februar 2011)

also ich habe auf knapp 15 qm² standboxen und nen Sub und kann dir standboxen eigentlich nur empfehlen. Wenn sie ordentlich aufgestellt sind (das mit dem Sub war ne schwierige sache) kann sich das auch in nem kleinen Raum sehr gut anhören


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Februar 2011)

Große LS gehen auch in kleinen Räumen. Mein Raum ist auch nicht größer als 18m² und momentan stehen dort zwei Canton GLE490 und demnächst zwei Canton Karat 795 (nochmal einige Nummern größer). Im Zweifel etwas von der Wand weg, dann hat man auch keine Probleme mit Dröhnen. Wenn man einen Sitzabstand von 3 Metern einrichten kann, gibt es auch beim Rest keine Probleme in der Regel.


----------



## SaKuL (20. Februar 2011)

Danke für deine Meinung Pokerclock. Ich tendiere jetzt auch stark zu Standlautsprechern, da ich noch kein Gegenargument selbst für einen kleinen Raum gefunden haben (außer die Größe, aber die stört mich nicht).

Ich habe heute morgen mal die Focal Electra 1038 Be II mit Hilfe meines Vaters in mein Zimmer getragen. Ich muss sagen der Klang ist einfach atemberaubend, es gibt kein Dröhnen oder irgendwelche Nebengeräusche. Das festigt meine Entscheidung zu Standlautsprechern noch weiter.

Könnte ihr mir noch irgendwelche Lautsprecher empfehlen, welche ich nochmal Probehören sollte (außer die von mir im Post 17 genannten)?

MfG SaKuL


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Februar 2011)

Wenn dir Heco gefällt, vielleicht ein eher warmer Lautsprecher. Typisch wären englische LS, wie beispielsweise von Wharfedale. Eine KEF würde ich mir auch mal heraus suchen. Könnte was sein. Eine kleine Focal wäre auch einen Blick wert.

In dem Bereich gibt es einfach unzählige Möglichkeiten.


----------



## SaKuL (20. Februar 2011)

Also Focal fällt raus, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass die aus meiner Sicht optisch ansprechenden extreme Preise haben. Wharfedale? Die hab ich noch nirgends bewusst gesehen
KEF werde ich mir sicher mal anhören. Irgendwelche von Canton, die noch interessant für mich sein könnten?


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Februar 2011)

KEF LS sind nicht wirklich "warm", analytisch triffts eher. Die schönigen nicht viel. LS von Dali und Monitor Audio treffen da eher ins Warme.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Februar 2011)

SaKuL schrieb:


> Irgendwelche von Canton, die noch interessant für mich sein könnten?



Canton ist weitestgehend gerade das Gegenteil von warm. Evtl. die Karat 79*5*, die ich mir auch gekauft habe. Beim Expert war die vor einiger Zeit für 1.110 € Paar zu haben. Auslaufmodell, aber genau deswegen sehr günstig und für mich persönlich bestes P/L um die 1.000 €. Gehörte ehemals zur 2.000 € Klasse. Bei den Auslaufmodellen findet man manchmal echte Perlen, die neue 1.000 € Modelle locker in den Boden rammen. Selbstbauen geht auch. Das war meine Alternative, die aber auf Grund meiner Kontakte auch keine Chancen gegen den Einkaufspreis (angenehmer dreistelliger €-Bereich) der Karat hatte.



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> KEF LS sind nicht wirklich "warm", analytisch triffts eher. Die schönigen nicht viel. LS von Dali und Monitor Audio treffen da eher ins Warme.



Zumindest die IQ im besagten Preisbereich kann man dort einordnen. Für mich wirkte die von mir gehörte IQ90 (erste und einzige KEF, die ich mal in einem MM gesehen habe) zumindest näher an einer Heco, als an einer Canton. "Analytisch" muss nicht zwangsläufig "warm" ausschließen. Zumal "analytisch" eher die Herausarbeitung von Details beschreibt, als den empfunden hellen Klangcharakter, der besonders bei Stimmen und hohen Pegeln grell und unangenehm wird. Bei der GLE490 ist das z.B. Ist man zu nah dran (unter 3 Meter), wird es schlimm. Das ist kein technisches Problem, sondern einfach eine schlechte Wechselwirkung zwischen menschlichem Gehör und dem neutralen Klangcharakter.


----------

